# Trump has finally gotten his wall (#trumpinindia)



## notimp (Feb 25, 2020)

src: https://twitter.com/AFP/status/1231502964675579904

(Gotta love the frech press agency..  )

And his festive inauguration, I mean welcome speech with 100.000 participants.




Oh, and they even got their dreamdate. 






edit: Reminds me of Khrushchev 1959, and I dont know why..


----------



## notimp (Feb 27, 2020)

Trump has two new favorite classic movies - "DDLJ“ and „Sholay.“

Two new favorite sports athletes - Sachin Tendulkar and Virat Kohli (cricket).

And a favorite new philospher - Hindu monk Swami Vivekananda.

At around 2 hours and 4+ minutes into the youtube video. I dare you not to laugh out loud watching that part of his speech. 

Also - when MAGA people chanted 'build a wall' they meant, free access for indian goods into the american market, right? And more opportunities for american software companies to sell app based business models to 1.3 billion indians?

America first. India second?

They share so many common values, and america will never forget, that people in india have that much entrepreneural spirit, and heart, Trump said.

(This one is about india having the perfect population distribution for a young and growing society. Many young consumers. Double the GDP of the US in 2100 (projected). This is also about maybe taking a stance against chinas expansionist ambitions (India needs US military protection on that front).)


----------

